# Xorg problem (2tft's)

## Stone

hallo.

ich hab ein problem mit meiner xorg config.

hab seit kurzen einen zweiten monitor.

meine grafikkarte ist eine Geforce GT6800

monitor am analogen ausgang ist ein TFT 17"

monitor am digitalen ausgang ist ein TFT 22" 16:10

wenn ich meine xorg config starten dann bekomm ich nur ein bild auf dem 17" monitor und der 22" ist im standby modus.

woran liegt das???

(ich hab im moment bewusst die auflösungen bei beiden gleich eingestellt)

hier meine xorg.conf

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following commands:

#

#   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom

#   sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf >/var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg

# mg: I have edited this file manually:

#

#       * I enabled DynamicClocks to provide some power savings

#         LATER: disablet to see if crashes disappear (freedesktop bug #uhh..)

#         EVEN LATER: reenabled, because disabling it didn't make the crashes

#         go away

#

#       * I added a couple of ServerLayout sections to play with dual-head

#         support

#

#           startx -- -layout MergedFBLayout

#               Starts in MergedFB mode.  Single large virtual desktop

#               (2048x768), the LCD sees the left half, the external monitor

#               sees the right half.  Ctrl+Alt+[+/-] switches to clone mode

#               where you have a large virtual desktop with just one viewport

#               and can scroll horizontally.  xrandr switches to clone mode

#               where the desktop is just 1024x768 with no scrolling.

#

#               MergedFB supports 3D accel and video overlays on both heads.

#               MergedFB supports some Xinerama-style hints that let GNOME

#               maximize windows on only one head.  Sadly, workspaces are linked

#               -- you can't switch workspaces on the left head independently

#               from the right head.

#

#               MergedFB does not let me have a non-rectangular virtual desktop,

#               so if I configure a 1024x768 + 1280x1024 setup, the smaller one

#               will scroll inside a bigger a virtual desktop (only vertically,

#               also, when scrolling down the mouse cursor casts strange green

#               bars all the way to the top).  Try it with

#                   startx -- -layout MergedFB2Layout

#               Actually, there is an option to disable the vertical scrolling

#               and set xinerama hints appropriately.  It needs a newer version

#               of the radeon driver (from Xorg 6.9):

#                   Option "MergedNonRectangular" "true"

#

#               xrandr works and gives me an opportunity to switch between

#               dualhead and clone!  (If there are windows on the second head

#               when I switch to clone, they're moved so that part of them

#               is visible; when I switch back, metacity doesn't repaint half

#               of the titlebar ;)

#

#               If the second display is not connected during X startup,

#               MergedFB gets totally disabled, and nothing will bring it back

#               (xrandr shows only one mode).  In this mode Firefox breaks

#               totally and never shows any windows on the screen.  The good

#               news is that if I specify CRT2HSync/CRT2VSync, then MergedFB

#               does not get disabled, and Firefox works fine.

#

#               xv: works when mplayer is fully on head 1 or head 2; doesn't

#               work when mplayer overlaps both heads.  Switching to

#               full-screen and back always puts mplayer on the top-left

#               corner of the first head; strange.  Totem doesn't do this.

#

#               DRI: works on both heads, also overlapped.

#

#               http://bugs.xfree86.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276 is very informative

#

#           startx -- -layout XineramaLayout

#               Starts in Xinerama mode.  Two heads -- 1024x768 and 1280x1024.

#               You can move windows between them, like in MergedFB mode.  The

#               smaller head doesn't scroll in a bigger virtual space, an

#               improvement over MergedFB.  Workspaces are linked, like in

#               MergedFB.

#

#               If the second display is not connected during X startup,

#               Xinerama gets totally disabled, and nothing will bring it back

#               (except server restart).  To avoid this, I have hardcoded the

#               CRT2 hsync/vsync ranges in this config file.  This prevents

#               Xinerama/mergedfb from being disabled.

#

#               xv: works on both heads, and also partially when mplayer

#               overlaps them (but video is shown only on one head).

#               mplayer's full-screen doesn't work on second head (it displays

#               only 1024x768 image).

#

#               DRI doesn't work at all.

#

#               Xrandr doesn't work at all.  There's no way to tell the PC I do

#               not have the second head -- if I unplug the monitor, half of

#               the windows aren't accessible.

#

#           startx -- -layout TwoHeadLayout

#               No Xinerama, just two screens -- :0.0 and :0.1.  You can move

#               the mouse between them, but you cannot move windows.  Two

#               completely independent desktops, except for a bunch of GNOME

#               bugs -- e.g. window list applet breaks in the other head, etc.

#               You have independent workspaces OTOH, but the inability to move

#               windows arbitrarily is a killer :(

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

##   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

##   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/CID"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        # paths to defoma fonts

   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

##   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

# https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy: for AIGLX

# I need dri, dbe and glx.  I wonder what dbe is?

   Load   "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "Auto"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Geforce GT6800"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "DynamicClocks"   "on"

##   Option      "backingstore"   "on"

# The next line would enables Fn-F7/Fn-F8 to switch display outputs/screen

# resizing, if I had a newer version of the 'radeon' driver.

##   Option      "BIOSHotkeys"   "on"

# Surprise -- it seems that MergedFB is on by the default nowadays?  And if

# I don't explicitly list any MetaModes, then I can't use xrandr at all?

# Unfortunately, disabling MergedFB causes a side effect: if I then plug in

# an external monitor, the picture is shifted and wavy.  Unusable.

##   Option      "MergedFB"   "false"

# https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy: for AIGLX

# I need

    Option  "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "MergedFB Geforce GT6800"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "DynamicClocks"   "on"

   Option      "MergedFB"   "true"

   Option      "CRT2Position"   "RightOf"

    # This allows X to use MergedFB if the external monitor is not connected

    # when I start X.  The ranges are taken from DDC values of the CTX monitor

    # I use at the office; as listed in Xorg.log.

   Option      "CRT2HSync"   "30-82"

   Option      "CRT2VRefresh"   "56-76

    # The next line lets me switch between dual-head and several clone modes

    # of varying resolutions with xrandr.

   Option      "MetaModes"   "1280x1024 1024x768 800x600 640x480"

    # My laptop's internal LCD is 100dpi.  The external LCD is designed

    # for 1280x1024, and the picture is streched.  The radeon driver computes

    # its DPI by looking at the physical size of the external LCD, and gets

    # ~65 DPI.  I want to override that.

   Option      "MergedDPI"   "100 100"

    # This should speed up RENDER acceleration and perhaps make compositing not

    # so terribly slow.  What it does, is make EVERYTHING slow.

    # Maybe it is time to try again?

##   Option      "AccelMethod"   "EXA"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "MergedFB2 Geforce GT6800"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "DynamicClocks"   "on"

   Option      "MergedFB"   "true"

   Option      "CRT2Position"   "RightOf"

    # This allows X to use MergedFB if the external monitor is not connected

    # when I start X.  The ranges are taken from DDC values of the CTX monitor

    # I use at the office; as listed in Xorg.log.

   Option      "CRT2HSync"   "31.5-64.3"

   Option      "CRT2VRefresh"   "50-70"

   #30-82 ubd 56-76

    # The next line lets me switch between dual-head and several clone modes

    # of varying resolutions with xrandr.

   Option      "MetaModes"   "1280x1024 1024x768 800x600 640x480"

    # A newer version of the radeon driver has an option that disables vertical

    # scrolling for the 1024x768 part.

   Option      "MergedNonRectangular"   "true"

    # In 1024x768-1280x1024 mode the DPI is correct (100), but in all other

    # modes it is weird.  Try to override

   Option      "MergedDPI"   "100 100"

# https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy: for AIGLX

# I need

   Option  "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

# but then I wonder if AIGLX + MergedFB is a good idea.  The 3D engine is

# limited to 2048x2048, which is less than my MergedFB desktop.

    # This should speed up RENDER acceleration and perhaps make compositing not

    # so terribly slow.  What it does, is make EVERYTHING slow.

    # Maybe it is time to try again?  Well, it is still painfully slow, without

    # a composition manager.  Manageable with a composition manager.  compiz

    # fails to work, though:

    #   libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

    #   compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

    #   compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0

    #   compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

    # why? glxinfo reports I have dri, and I have GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap.

##   Option      "AccelMethod"   "EXA"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Screen0 Geforce GT6800"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "DynamicClocks"   "on"

   Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Screen1 Geforce GT6800"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "DynamicClocks"   "on"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Second Monitor"

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "Geforce GT6800"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "MergedFB Screen"

   Device      "Geforce GT6800"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "MergedFB2 Screen"

   Device      "MergedFB2 Geforce GT6800"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

##   DefaultDepth   16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

        # People keep saying add this for compiz.  I want to know what it does.

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device      "Screen0 Geforce GT6800"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen1"

   Device      "Screen1 Geforce GT6800"

   Monitor      "Second Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "DefaultLayout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "AiglxLayout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

# https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy

# Hm, but isn't it enabled by default?  My xorg.0.log mentions it anyway

   Option      "AIGLX"      "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "MergedFBLayout"

   Screen      "MergedFB Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "MergedFB2Layout"

   Screen      "MergedFB2 Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "XineramaLayout"

   Screen      "Screen0"

   Screen      "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

   Option      "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "TwoHeadLayout"

   Screen      "Screen0"

   Screen      "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "DefaultServerLayout"   "MergedFB2Layout"

##    Option      "DefaultServerLayout"   "DefaultLayout"

# If enabled, lets you deactivate KB/Mouse grabs with Ctrl+Alt+KP_Divide

#   Option      "AllowDeactivateGrabs"   "on"

# If enabled, lets you kill clients that grab the server with Ctrl+Alt+KP_Multiply

#   Option      "AllowClosedownGrabs"   "on"

EndSection

# Composite: slow as hell.  Or used to be.  Needed for AIGLX

# Hm, looks like it is enabled by default nowadays. (xorg 7.1)

# Also, it becomes not-slow if I say Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true".

##Section "Extensions"

##   Option      "Composite"   "Enable"

##EndSection

```

und hier mein log

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 7.1.1
> 
> Release Date: 12 May 2006
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1
> ...

 

----------

## gabelhonz

NVIDIA X Server Settings Tool benutzen.

Fertig.

gruß

----------

## Stone

ähm kannst du mir das etwas genauer erklären? ich steh grad etwas auf der leitung.

was genau ist das nvidia x server settings tool? (nvidia-settings?)

wenn ich die xorg.conf wie oben gepostet starte findet das tool den zweiten monitor nicht...

----------

## gabelhonz

Jo das mein ich: nvidia-settings. Hab da halt eben ein Eintrag im Menü der so heißt.

Ich würde mal eine standart xorg.conf nehmen und erstmal auf einem Monitor starten.

Dann über das Tool das ganze konfigurieren. Hat bei mir einwandfrei geklappt.

gruß

----------

## Stone

also "NVIDIA X Server Settings Tool" hab ich nicht drin..  :Sad: 

edit:

hab das jetzt mit einer default config versucht. (über Xorg -configure)

er schreibt als treiber "nv" rein. damit bekomm ich ein bild auf dem 22" monitor und ein verwaschenes bild auf dem 17".

im tool nvidia-settings wirds NICHTS angezeigt.

wenn ich mit dem treiber "nvidia" starte seh ich alles auf dem 17" monitor und der 22" bleibt dunkel

in den nvidia-settings ist alles normal aber das was du gemeint hast seh ich nicht..

so ca. sieht das bei mir aus wenn ich mit dem treiber "nvidia" starten...

http://gentoo.sn41g2.free.fr/screenshots/nvidia/NVIDIA-Settings.png

(bild ist aus dem google also nicht von mir)

----------

## Stone

weiss keiner eine lösung für mein problem?

ich komm leider nicht mehr weiter.

nvidia-drivers und nvidia-settings sind die stable versionen vom portage.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was willst Du denn machen. Bild auf beiden Monitoren clonen, Bild auf zwei Monitore verteilen?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia-drivers und nvidia-settings sind die stable versionen vom portage.

 

Upgrade auf die testing (mit ~ markiert), Die sind genauso stabil und funktionieren deutlich besser. Die stable Versionen im portage sind schon _leicht_ angestaubt.  :Wink: 

Mit der neuesten Version kannst du dann deine Monitore auch bequem mit nvidia-settings konfigurieren. Evtl. funktioniert es dann sogar.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

schmeis sofort die scheiss Versionen vom Portage runter und zieh dir das aktuelle Package von:

http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755_de.html

Der Installer ist super gut! Hatte mit dem Portage Zeug immer Probleme!

Danach hast du dann auch die nvidia-settings installiert!

Probiers dann nochmal mit dem nvidia Tool.

gruß

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> schmeis sofort die scheiss Versionen vom Portage runter

 

Irgendwas muss bei dir schief gelaufen sein, die Version aus dem portage funktioniert bei mir problemlos. Du musst nur an 2 Sachen denken:

Erstens musst du nach der Installation noch ein "eselect opengl set nvidia" machen und natürlich die xorg.conf so anpassen, dass dort Driver "nvidia" steht.

Zweitens, musst du nvidia-settings als separates Paket installieren, was aber auch kein Problem sein sollte.

Wichtig ist aber, dass du von beiden Paketen, also nvidia-drivers und nvidia-settings, unbedingt die testing Versionen nimmst (also beide Pakete in die package.keywords eintragen).

Ich hab folgende Versionen drauf:

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1

media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070302

```

Der Installer von nvidia funktioniert zwar gut, jedoch kommt es zu Konflikten mit dem eselect-Tool. Wenn du ein Paket wie z.B. Mesa oder bestimmte Teile von xorg neu installiert (als Teil eines world-updates zum Beispiel), dann wird ein "eselect opengl set xorg" ausgeführt, was deine nvidia-Installation zerschießt. Außerdem findet der Installer, dann die zuvor Installierten Dateien nicht mehr alle, sodass unter Umständen ein Datenmüll zurückbleibt.

Diese Probleme hättest du mit der portage-Version nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## gabelhonz

Ja mag schon sein, aber mir ist und war das einfach zu nervig.

Da musste man früher sogar noch nvidia-glx emergen. Und wenn du dann ausversehen,

nicht haargenau die gleiche Version wie nvidia-drivers installiert hast dann ging gar nix mehr.

Habe noch nie was von wegen eselect machen müssen. Viel zu viel Zeugs.

1 Package, alles geht und alles dabei und wenn mal was nicht gehen sollte bügel ichs nochmal drüber.

Fertig. 

What ever.

Mit dem nvidia-settings Tool habe ich ohne Problem Dual Head und TwinView konfiguriert.

gruß

----------

## Stone

hab mir jetzt die neuersten treiber emergt und jetzt geht das ganze super.

nur ein problem hab ich noch. wenn ich ein spiel starte dann sieht da ganze noch recht grauslich aus. 

zb auf beiden monitoren verteilt.

kann ich xorg irgendwie sagen das er so sachen nur auf einem monitor anzeigen soll? (wenns geht am monitor nach wahl)  :Smile: 

danke

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja.

DISPLAY=:0.1 Programmaufruf

DISPLAY=:0.0 Programmaufruf

----------

## stma

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kann ich xorg irgendwie sagen das er so sachen nur auf einem monitor anzeigen soll? (wenns geht am monitor nach wahl) 
> 
> danke

 

Ich habe auch 2 Bildschirme, mein Ziel war es 3D Unterstützung ein (!) X-Server aber das Handling so, dass Fenster maximieren immer nur auf den aktuellen Bildschirm geht.

Habe lange rum gespielt, bis ich das hatte. Denn ich wollte nicht, dass das maximieren einer Anwendung über beide Screens geht.

Es ging erst nach dem Setzen des Use Flags xinerama in der make.conf. Bei mir steht da auch nividia in den Flags -> nvidia Treiber out of the Box nach X Emerge....

Danach ein emerge newflag, was bei mir gedauert hat.

Wichtig: useflag  xinerama und   Option  "Xinerama" "0" widersprechen sich nur scheinbar:

Außerdem sieht die x-conf so aus (gekürzt):

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "TwinView Configuration"

    Screen 0       "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option          "NoLogo"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7950 GT"

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option         "TwinView" "true"

    Option         "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024;"

    Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "DFP-0 LeftOf DFP-1"   ACHTUNG: DFP = LCD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, DFP"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

     SubSection "Display"

        Viewport 0 0

        Depth 24

        Modes "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

     EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## Stone

thx. das geht recht gut mit dem Option "Xinerama" "0".

ich hab aber noch zwei probleme.

1. wenn ich mir einen film ansehe wird mir zwar am großen monitor schon fullscreen angezeigt aber mit so großen schwaren balken das das bild wieder so gross ist wie am kleinen.

2. beim spielen geht das ganz leider überhaupt nicht. hab es immer über beide monitore gezogen.

gibt es die möglichkeit einen monitor (in meinem fall der rechte) als "master" zu setzten?

----------

